# Do You Guys Spray Your Racks w/Something Non-Stick?



## ostrichsak (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm curious if I should be or not.  I've been cooking right on my racks as I was instructed and at first this wasn't an issue.  I clean them when I'm done each time but as they get more 'seasoned' it seems that the bark wants to stick more now.  I'm smoking a pork shoulder now and just went to pull it off at about 178deg and about a 25% chunk of my yummy bark from the side that was down came off the pork and stuck to the grill rack.  I swiftly and deftly scraped it off and grafted it back onto the shoulder but I'm not sure that's ideal.  Do you guys spray Pam or some other non-stick product before placing your meat on them?  I always have a heck of a time prying these off the rack so maybe that's a little pro tip I'm missing out on.


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 20, 2013)

I always use a Pam type grilling spray on my racks before going into the smoker.  Helps with the "jibbles" of meats left on there for clean up time.

Kat


----------



## ostrichsak (Oct 20, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> I always use a Pam type grilling spray on my racks before going into the smoker.  Helps with the "jibbles" of meats left on there for clean up time.
> 
> Kat


Exactly the response I was looking for and quick too.  Next time I'll do this for sure.  Thanks!


----------

